# 93284 w/in global as 33240



## coders_rock! (Aug 30, 2012)

Can you report:

93284 (Programming device evaluation (in person) with iterative adjustment of the implantable device to test the function of the device and select optimal permanent programmed values with physician analysis, review and report; multiple lead implantable cardioverter-defibrillator system)  within the global period as 33240. ***same dx was used.

Thank you!


----------



## Jess1125 (Aug 30, 2012)

coders_rock! said:


> Can you report:
> 
> 93284 (Programming device evaluation (in person) with iterative adjustment of the implantable device to test the function of the device and select optimal permanent programmed values with physician analysis, review and report; multiple lead implantable cardioverter-defibrillator system)  within the global period as 33240. ***same dx was used.
> 
> Thank you!



Pacemaker/ICD checks aren't included in the global package so, yes, it can be reported. 

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------



## coders_rock! (Aug 30, 2012)

Would you use modifier 78 or 79?


----------



## Jess1125 (Aug 30, 2012)

coders_rock! said:


> Would you use modifier 78 or 79?



No modifier is needed. 

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------



## coders_rock! (Aug 30, 2012)

The insurance company is denying 93284 to the global procedure. Why would I not use a modifier?


----------

